# interferencia



## claumar (Ago 25, 2006)

holas quiero saber como parar la interferencia de una antena de radio taxis la señal de las radios  interfiere con mi televisor yo tengo sistema de cable  no mediante hondas pero igual interfiere por favor ayudenme gracias


----------



## Alfgu (Ago 25, 2006)

Mira a ver si te sirve esto, es un filtro de antena, la caja la tienes que hacer metalica


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 26, 2006)

¿tienes aplificador de antena? si es viejo +10años pobria ser culpa tuya. Si tienes una antena de cuernos o un trozo de cable de 2m mira si sigue haciendo interferencias.

Mira el cable de antena  y la antena si estan muy podridas de los años.

A que distancia tienes la emisora??

Se puede hacer de dos formas por las buenas o por las malas.

Por las buenos:

Despues de revisar tu instalacion, les llamas y les dices lo siguiente

Buenos dias, he revisado mi instalacion de TV  y  creo que ustedes provocan interferencias, deberian revisas la instalacion ya que facilmente quemaran la emisora por las ondas estacionarias y ademas estan molestando al vecindario.

Si se ponen tontos, llamadita a telecomunicaciones de tu provincia y les comentas lo que pasa, que has revisado tu instalacion y que se han puesto tontos y no puedes ver con normalidad la TV. Les indicas las horas de interferencia y lo que ves o escuchas.

En pocos dias les haran una amable visita y les preguntaran por una linda rayita donde no toca.

Yo como radio aficionado se que una antena sin  emisora hace interferencias emita o no y si pusiera un palo de escoba fundiria mas de un televisor del vecindario, son armas muy peligrosas.

Por eso te recomiendo que antes de nada mires bien tu instalacion para que puedas hacer callar a quien toque.
Antena,cable de antena, amplificador de antena, no deben haber empalmes en el cable de antena con cinta aislante...


----------

